# King and Cobia setup/rigs



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

What type set up do you use for kings and Cobia off piers? Do you use pin (trolley) rigs or do you just sight cast to them? Trying to figure out what to bring when I come down. Will be fishing Jacksonville pier.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishloser said:


> What type set up do you use for kings and Cobia off piers? Do you use pin (trolley) rigs or do you just sight cast to them? Trying to figure out what to bring when I come down. Will be fishing Jacksonville pier.


I have never seen anyone pin rig in Florida i usually go 1-2 times per year. Every time i have gone to the piers everyone just free lines live bait with a spinner most of the time. Hopefully a local can give you some more directions as i have limited time doing this their.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Jacksonville runs pin rigs.

The free lining is on the gulf side.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Jacksonville runs pin rigs.
> 
> The free lining is on the gulf side.


Perfect glad someone else stepped in


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks for the response


----------



## Sweettosalt (Oct 12, 2014)

jax beach pier rat here. all pin rigs, when will uou be in town?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Soon as water warms, wanted to come in March


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Sweettosalt, check your private messages


----------

